# Eyebrow Trauma



## 2prettie (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the correct section but I suppose this is a skin problem but I'm not exactly sure. It probably be better to tell you my problem and then have someone correct my mistake if this is posted in the wrong area.

A few days ago I plucked a few stray hairs that from the area below my eyebrows. The hair came out with no trouble but I noticed a few hours later that the area had swelled into two bumps(the place where I pulled the two hairs). I figured it was simply irritation and they would go down. By the next day I noticed that they had simply gotten bigger and they appear to have some type of puss in them and they hurt. My guess is that some how the area got infected. 

I was wondering if this had ever happpened to anyone else and what I should do about it. Thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 4, 2007)

Those sound like sebaceous cysts, which sometimes accompany ingrown hairs.  Did the ones you tweezed come out from the root?

See a dermatologist to be safe.


----------



## 2prettie (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, they did come out from the root. Thanks for the info. I'll see if I can find a dermatologist in the area.


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 4, 2007)

I sometimes get bumps like that when I tweeze. Mine are just pimples from dirt getting into the hole where the hair was. I just cleanse and apply the usual acne fighting meds and they go away.


----------



## 2prettie (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that. If nothing changes I'll have someone look at them.


----------



## CaitlinRH7 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just another tip coming from a skin care professional like myself...

ALWAYS sanitize those tweezers in alcohol before going to town on those brows!
We tend to want to throw them in our makeup bags when we're on the go, and they pick up 20,000 germs on the way and transplant them right in our brows, on our hands, and on our faces. 

I'm uber-germophobe here...so that's what I do to keep any kind of infection/bacterial flare-up at bay. 

XOXO!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I sometimes get bumps like that when I tweeze. Mine are just pimples from dirt getting into the hole where the hair was. I just cleanse and apply the usual acne fighting meds and they go away._

 
Same here.  I've never had a cyst-like bump.  Good luck


----------

